# Worms?



## Trigger11 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anybody know of a bait store that’s open? Trying to take my dad fishing but can’t find any worms or crickets.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

The store in Wing,Alabama has both but if your not local to my area that probably won’t help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ace has bait. Walmart has nightcrawlers.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Depends on your location? Bit has worms/crickets.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

CurDog said:


> Depends on your location? Bit has worms/crickets.


I am assuming that is a reference to Bitco in East Milton. Your location does help those trying to respond to your question.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

yes, bitco. has minnows too at times, when he can get them.


----------

